# walbro wt-221 carb question



## crappiejig (May 8, 2009)

Hello, new member here and first post. I inherited a craftsman(poulan) hedge trimmer from my father. Found fuel line inside tank all varnished and plugged. Replaced fuel filter and line,and soaked disassembled carb in gunk carb cleaner bucket. After assembly and test could only get it to run with both needles all the way seated! And it was still running rich.Would not run with less than half throttle. Did I destroy a non metal needle seat seat by soaking (4 days!! i forgot about it). Thats all i can figure why its still getting too much gas with both needles seated. And the threads are different on the needles so they are not backwards. Any suggestions are appreciated and thank you!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may have the fuel pump diaphragm installed incorrectly, allowing fuel to flow from the pump directly into the crankcase via the pulse port. If you did not remove the inlet metering needle prior to soaking in bath type cleaner, then you may have a problem with the inlet needle if you did not replace it first.

Carburetor may just need a rebuild kit installed if you did not replace any of the parts.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> You may have the fuel pump diaphragm installed incorrectly, allowing fuel to flow from the pump directly into the crankcase via the pulse port. If you did not remove the inlet metering needle prior to soaking in bath type cleaner, then you may have a problem with the inlet needle if you did not replace it first.
> 
> Carburetor may just need a rebuild kit installed if you did not replace any of the parts.


I agree......:thumbsup:


----------



## crappiejig (May 8, 2009)

Is the inlet needle behind a welch plug? I did not remove any welch plugs.I thought i may have installed the diaphragm wrong,so i double checked. It seems right but I will check again. I am going to get a rebuild kit. Will these normally come with a inlet needle ? Thanks alot 30yearTech I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

crappiejig said:


> Is the inlet needle behind a welch plug? I did not remove any welch plugs.I thought i may have installed the diaphragm wrong,so i double checked. It seems right but I will check again. I am going to get a rebuild kit. Will these normally come with a inlet needle ? Thanks alot 30yearTech I appreciate your expertise.


No, the inlet metering needle is not under one of the welch plugs. It's attached to the little rocker arm that has a small spring under it. When the metering diaphragm pushes down on the arm, it lifts the needle to allow fuel to enter the metering chamber of the carburetor. The needle has a neoprene tip wth a coating, so the tip should look black, if it's any other color, it's bad. The inlet needle comes in a kit.

You can find an illustrated parts list for your carburetor as well as service information at the Walbro site: www.walbro.com

click on the service aftermarket link on the site for carburetor info.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## crappiejig (May 8, 2009)

Thanks a bunch,I've got good direction now.


----------

